# Omega Aqua Terra 2503.50



## scott brown

*stolen Omega Aqua Terra 2503.50*

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra with black face, steel bracelet. model 2503.50

stolen in Westchester County, NY on april 14

serial: 81856xxx


----------



## scott brown

*Re: stolen Omega Aqua Terra 2503.50*

they caught the guy. watch might be gone, though


----------



## scott brown

*Re: stolen Omega Aqua Terra 2503.50*



scott brown said:


> they caught the guy. watch might be gone, though


watch is back on my wrist


----------



## Conductor

*Re: stolen Omega Aqua Terra 2503.50*



scott brown said:


> watch is back on my wrist


 There is a god.:-!


----------



## mihaixp

*Re: stolen Omega Aqua Terra 2503.50*

I`m glad you got your watch back. 
So I think that the police has done a very good job catching him.

Best regards,Mike


----------

